# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Интервью с представителем вендора

## olejah

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

У портала, посвященного информационной безопасности, VirusInfo, появилась возможность и желание провести интервью с представителем какого-либо антивирусного вендора.

Просьба всех, кто хотел бы задать вопросы, либо просто почитать ответы представителя какой-то конкретной компании, высказать свои пожелания в этой теме.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrak74

Хотелось бы пообщаться и задать вопросы по его программе разработчику Universal Virus Sniffer, Кузнецову Д.М.

----------

